# Donor egg cycles and using frozen sperm - success rates?



## Sagittarius2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi all, we are planning a donor egg cycle with Gennet in Czech Republic this August. Due to my husband's work commitments he will have to fly out of Prague, (via Rome for Australia) leaving a window of a day for him when the egg collection is due. I'm thinking that it would be wiser to arrange his semen collection at an earlier date and have it frozen. From the articles online, it looks like there are negligible differences in the fertilisation outcomes using fresh vs frozen sperm. Am I reading the articles correctly, though? Any other thoughts?


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Donor sperm is tested for freezing and thawing before a donor is accepted, apparently some men's sperm thaws less well then others, but not sure whether that makes a huge difference for IVF (worst case ICSI should be possible if there are only few live sperms around).


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

My 3 kids are all from my partner's sperm frozen. Dd2 is from a cycle where the sperm was frozen, donor stimmed and embryos created and then frozen. 

So long as your dh doesn't have any major male factor issues it shouldn't make any difference especially if he will be stressed for the fresh sample. 

Good luck with treatment.


----------

